# Sunday's Show and Tell....6/23/19



## jd56 (Jun 23, 2019)

It's officially the 1st weekend of Summer!
About time! 
Time to pull out the bikes and show em off.
And a great time for yard sales!
Happy pickin!

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

I did manage to do some horse trading this past week.

Finally, a new home for this sprocket, is coming in a few weeks.




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstone (Jun 23, 2019)

My partner took me on a trip the other week to Rome, Venice, and Florence. 


And our last night in Venice, on a gondola, in the grand canal, he proposed and of course I said YES.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 23, 2019)

A few scores from Smoopys yesterday in Murfreesboro, TN. The '41 girls Shelby was pre-bought. A huge thanks to @CeeBee for letting me be the next caretaker of this awesome piece of Shelby history. This is one unusual bike. More on this in another thread. I added another piece of winter-time recreational gear to my collection thanks to @JOEL. Finally picked up this '35ish Biltwell Globe coaster wagon from a cool guy named Dave R. I'm not sure if he is a member here but had some neat stuff. Just gotta ask @jd56 what's up with the use of the "Urgent" banner? Seems to be used a lot and I'm not sure there is even a real reason for this. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jun 23, 2019)

Kstone said:


> My partner took me on a trip the other week to Rome, Venice, and Florence.
> 
> 
> And our last night in Venice, on a gondola, in the grand canal, he proposed and of course I said YES.
> ...




Congratulations, he set the bar pretty high for all of the single guys out there. As far as the ring, I don't know what I am looking at as material but nice!!!


----------



## SimpleMan (Jun 23, 2019)

Good week of foraging! Doepke Jag, Tonka Green Giant semi, nice embossed speed limit sign and an Evel lunch box. I’ve bought many prints over the years that I love. Framing is expensive so they usually live in their packing tubes. I love Keith Weesner’s work.   A few of his prints framed. Awesome work!


----------



## iceman (Jun 23, 2019)

Barn find, it is an ALL PRO. I believe it was sold thru Kmart stores. Made in Canada


----------



## jd56 (Jun 23, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> A few scores from Smoopys yesterday in Murfreesboro, TN. The '41 girls Shelby was pre-bought. A huge thanks to @CeeBee for letting me be the next caretaker of this awesome piece of Shelby history. This is one unusual bike. More on this in another thread. I added another piece of winter-time recreational gear to my collection thanks to @JOEL. Finally picked up this '35ish Biltwell Globe coaster wagon from a cool guy named Dave R. I'm not sure if he is a member here but had some neat stuff. Just gotta ask @jd56 what's up with the use of the "Urgent" banner? Seems to be used a lot and I'm not sure there is even a real reason for this. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1019225
> 
> View attachment 1019226



Urgent Banner?
I can't see it .[emoji3166]
Daggum Tapatalk I guess.
Had my Offer Up account hacked today too...what the hell.[emoji2959]

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 23, 2019)

A couple of old locks best I could do on Saturday. At least they have keys and they work. 

 

 

 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 23, 2019)

Buddy stove-may be a military field stove as it's engraved with a person manning a machine gun.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 23, 2019)

The worst paint job schwinn bike I ever seen  ....A toy and 1890’s jg project....


----------



## stoney (Jun 23, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> The worst paint job schwinn bike I ever seen  ....A toy and 1890’s jg project....View attachment 1019246
> View attachment 1019247
> 
> View attachment 1019248
> ...




Nice motorcycle toy. Have you checked it to see if the sparkers work in the engine heads.


----------



## stoney (Jun 23, 2019)

Just got home from getting this early 1900's Pitcairn Varnish and Stain display from Pittsburgh. I'm not really into this early study but it finds me. That's it.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 23, 2019)

My Mother came up from Oceanside Calif.  for a 10 day visit.   During our travels we stopped at many Antique Shops garage sales and thrift stores.   I found a few things that I couldn't live without.    1st up , TWO Airguide Marine Gauges .  An 8 Day Jeweled Wind -up Clock ( 1940 's )    and a Matching Barometric Pressure Gauge ( Doesn't  everyone need one ? )    These went on my porch wall .  2nd ,  I went full on American Pickers in a box of $4.00 items ( At an Antique Store )  and found a "Torrance High Alumni "  licence plate frame.    I grew up in Torrance ( Calif. )    my Mothers Husbands Brother is a Hall of Famer at Torrance High for Basketball .  That took us by surprise !    3rd a Jensen Model 35 Steam Engine . A slightly larger model than most I have .  Missing smoke stack .  But , in real nice shape.   and Last a 1938 Sturdy/Colson Ladies Bike.   Ride Safe , and Happy Hunting !


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 23, 2019)

Pick up a few things? Found a  monark super deluxe .. and a complete 1979 Honda 50r monkey bike.


----------



## Sven (Jun 23, 2019)

Kstone said:


> My partner took me on a trip the other week to Rome, Venice, and Florence.
> 
> 
> And our last night in Venice, on a gondola, in the grand canal, he proposed and of course I said YES.
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 23, 2019)

Back from Dudley!

I only sold a few items but it was a gorgeous day and is always great to see everyone and catch up!

Struck some swap meet gold!!

The hugest shout out to Dean who hooked me up with this beauty!!

Needless to say I spent all I made and then some but I definitely got my bike goodie fix!

@Barto
@mike j 
@tanksalot 
@tech549 
@catfish

@SKPC

And my bros from Boston Eric and Jose and his brother!

And also a green ring shout out to my compatriots in France Adrian and Serge! 

Some of the cool cats!

@Mercian
@blackcat


----------



## Kato (Jun 23, 2019)

stoney said:


> Just got home from getting this early 1900's Pitcairn Varnish and Stain display from Pittsburgh. I'm not really into this early study but it finds me. That's it.
> 
> View attachment 1019267
> 
> Awesome find - I bet wiping some boiled linseed oil on that, letting it soak in and then wiping it back off would make that thing pop !!!


----------



## stoney (Jun 23, 2019)

Not sure if I want to leave it or try the boiled linseed oil. Thanks.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2019)

Slow week. All I got was two girls bikes. And one has a messed up goose neck...


----------



## Awhipple (Jun 23, 2019)

Just this bell for my wife's bike.


----------



## tech549 (Jun 23, 2019)

catfish said:


> Slow week. All I got was two girls bikes. And one has a messed up goose neck...
> 
> View attachment 1019481
> 
> ...



nice!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2019)

catfish said:


> Slow week. All I got was two girls bikes. And one has a messed up goose neck...
> 
> View attachment 1019481
> 
> ...










I've been meaning to ask about these locks! Pictured in the catalog! Never seen one until now!


----------



## kccomet (Jun 23, 2019)

I don't usually post on Sunday finds because I drag home too much stuff. thought I'd share the large parrot I found for my daughter's birthday. she seemed to like it.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> View attachment 1019580
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to ask about these locks! Pictured in the catalog! Never seen one until now!




Only the third or fourth one I have ever seen.


----------



## stoney (Jun 23, 2019)

catfish said:


> Only the third or fourth one I have ever seen.




First one I have ever seen.


----------



## catfish (Jun 23, 2019)

stoney said:


> First one I have ever seen.




I'm sure it is a first for a lot of people. Most never even knew it existed.


----------



## ranman (Jun 23, 2019)

jd56 said:


> It's officially the 1st weekend of Summer!
> About time!
> Time to pull out the bikes and show em off.
> And a great time for yard sales!
> ...



Picked up today. Missing pump, kickstand and handle bars bent. Other than that, happy.


----------



## Barto (Jun 23, 2019)

My days haul


----------



## Rollo (Jun 23, 2019)

... Picked up this 90's Cruiser Deluxe sporting a nifty spinner bee bell ...


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jun 23, 2019)

Rollo said:


> ... Picked up this 90's Cruiser Deluxe sporting a nifty spinner bee bell ...
> 
> View attachment 1019637




I think that's the Best Color Combo for that Bike.    It Looks Great .   You'll have fun riding that .


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 23, 2019)

catfish said:


> Slow week. All I got was two girls bikes. And one has a messed up goose neck...
> 
> View attachment 1019481
> 
> View attachment 1019482








Holy Smokes!
The only original deluxe feature this bike doesn’t have.
Ed!      @catfish
Don’t hesitate to call, if you should ever decide to send this kit down the road.
I would love to be able to put the icing on this cake.
To quote a legendary collector.
“Cash Paid!”

Lol!


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 23, 2019)

I think you guys can make that happen!

@catfish
@cyclingday


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 24, 2019)

1967 Collegiate with with spectacular Violet paint.

Went to Dudley with a(n almost) blank list, since I’ve recently decided to re-think my active projects. I have been considering replacing my Speedster with a more modern (as in pre-taiwan) road bike. Baby steps:


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 24, 2019)

delete


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 24, 2019)

Kstone said:


> My partner took me on a trip the other week to Rome, Venice, and Florence.
> 
> 
> And our last night in Venice, on a gondola, in the grand canal, he proposed and of course I said YES.
> ...



Nothing to do with this thread,try posting in the lounge


----------



## Rollo (Jun 24, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> 1967 Collegiate with with spectacular Violet paint.
> 
> Went to Dudley with a(n almost) blank list, since I’ve recently decided to re-think my active projects. I have been considering replacing my Speedster with a more modern (as in pre-taiwan) road bike. Baby steps:
> 
> View attachment 1019816



.... I just picked up a coppertone 67 like yours a couple of weeks ago ... Doing a service and detail on it now ...


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 24, 2019)

Sweet - I hope the chrome on mine comes out looking even remotely like yours, @Rollo 

Is that the 21” frame? Mine looks to have a taller head tube, so I’m guessing it’s a size up. By my measurement, mine comes out to 22” from center of BB to top of seat mast. I’m obviously doing it wrong, as from what I’ve read, these come in 19”, 21”, and 23”. I’m not quite sure if mine is a 21” or 23”. It’s probably on the tall side for me, but I can still stand up on the pedals and get a good sprint going (as I did on this AMs commute).


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> I think you guys can make that happen!
> 
> @catfish
> @cyclingday



.


Crying the Blues!
That thing was gone seconds after Catfish posted it.

I knew, was a long shot, but that 1938 La France, Super Streamline, is a worthy recipient for such a rare and 38 exclusive feature.
If the buyer wants to make a handsome profit, and I mean, $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
HANDSOME,
Let me know.
I would REALLY like to acquire one of those locking kits for that 38 Super Streamline.
I know, it’s a long shot, but as ugly as that failed piece of Huffman engineering is,
It is just as elusive.
I’ve only seen one other, and it’s locked in a collection that can’t be bought for any price.
That’s why I’m crying the blues, 

I know, tell that story to the homeless guy, sleeping in a pile of garbage on Sunset Blvd.
I’m sure, he’d really pity poor old me.
But, I can bet, that he doesn’t have an original condition 1938 Huffman,
 La France, Super Streamline, either.
Ok, I’m done.
Over and out.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 24, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Nothing to do with this thread,try posting in the lounge



Last photo shows a pretty fancy ring - that qualifies.

Congratulations @Kstone!


----------



## Rollo (Jun 24, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> Sweet - I hope the chrome on mine comes out looking even remotely like yours, @Rollo
> 
> Is that the 21” frame? Mine looks to have a taller head tube, so I’m guessing it’s a size up. By my measurement, mine comes out to 22” from center of BB to top of seat mast. I’m obviously doing it wrong, as from what I’ve read, these come in 19”, 21”, and 23”. I’m not quite sure if mine is a 21” or 23”. It’s probably on the tall side for me, but I can still stand up on the pedals and get a good sprint going (as I did on this AMs commute).




... Mine measures 19" doing it the same way that you did ...


----------



## John (Jun 24, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> .
> 
> 
> Crying the Blues!
> ...



Girls and boys do not interchange you would need to use it on your girls 1938 Super Streamline. You do have a girls Super right? I know I have 2 so I would think everyone else has at least 1 of them.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 24, 2019)

This is very good info to save someone a costly lesson!



John said:


> Girls and boys do not interchange you would need to use it on your girls 1938 Super Streamline. You do have a girls Super right? I know I have 2 so I would think everyone else has at least 1 of them.
> 
> View attachment 1019914


----------



## John (Jun 24, 2019)

My 38 girls has had a lock on it for years


----------



## moparrecyclers (Jun 25, 2019)

Sometimes you have to buy bikes you really don’t need to get the parts you do. I have been looking for a rear carrier for my Schwinn Chicago Tribune Special for a while and finally found it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moparrecyclers (Jun 25, 2019)

Also came across a creepy house that had some great little finds in it. 
5000+ Albums ( blues, rock, jazz, country) and a late 50’s Coke Machine. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks I haven’t tested it. Neat toy...the wheel on one side is iffy so I’ll leave it alone...


stoney said:


> Nice motorcycle toy. Have you checked it to see if the sparkers work in the engine heads.


----------



## stoney (Jun 25, 2019)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks I haven’t tested it. Neat toy...the wheel on one side is iffy so I’ll leave it alone...




I have that same toy and another version where the pistons go up and down.


----------



## Ross (Jun 26, 2019)

One wheeler




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

